# question about methimazole



## quiet_warrior

About 5 weeks ago I started methimazole. Originally it was prescribed as 10mg 3 times per day. I was also prescribed Lopressor to slow my heart rate down.

I had a follow up appointment last week with the endo. He increased the methimazole to 20 mg twice per day. Took me off the Lopressor because I just felt really "not right" in my heartrate. Now I am taking 40 mg of propranolol twice a day. He says my levels are higher than when I started the methimazole.

I don't have a copy of any of my labs but after reading through some of the posts in the board I'm going to see about getting them. But anyway, here is my question.

Is it possible to not tolerate or be reactive to methimazole?

Why I ask is when I first started the meds I only had a right side swelling of my thyroid. After I started the methimazole my left side began swelling. Now that the dose has increased I'm struggling with pressure on my neck and with waking up choking. Correlation?

I had the stupid thought of my thyroid fighting the meds.

Other than that I just really don't know what to think. My next appointment is the end of May.

I feel no better, in fact, I feel downright worse than when I started the meds. My heartrate is still climbing into the 180's and resting is over 120 to 150.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> About 5 weeks ago I started methimazole. Originally it was prescribed as 10mg 3 times per day. I was also prescribed Lopressor to slow my heart rate down.
> 
> I had a follow up appointment last week with the endo. He increased the methimazole to 20 mg twice per day. Took me off the Lopressor because I just felt really "not right" in my heartrate. Now I am taking 40 mg of propranolol twice a day. He says my levels are higher than when I started the methimazole.
> 
> I don't have a copy of any of my labs but after reading through some of the posts in the board I'm going to see about getting them. But anyway, here is my question.
> 
> Is it possible to not tolerate or be reactive to methimazole?
> 
> Why I ask is when I first started the meds I only had a right side swelling of my thyroid. After I started the methimazole my left side began swelling. Now that the dose has increased I'm struggling with pressure on my neck and with waking up choking. Correlation?
> 
> I had the stupid thought of my thyroid fighting the meds.
> 
> Other than that I just really don't know what to think. My next appointment is the end of May.
> 
> I feel no better, in fact, I feel downright worse than when I started the meds. My heartrate is still climbing into the 180's and resting is over 120 to 150.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


When Graves' is in the advanced stages and yours is as per your 8 years undiagnosed or treated, it is really really hard to gain control w/antithyroid meds.

Firstly if you have not done so, I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) as I don't like the idea that your gland is growing so fast. Cancer "must" be ruled out. Or in, as the case may be.

Graves' and cancer are often bedmates.
Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

It would be a great benefit to you to get you lab copies and keep a file folder for the purpose of tracking gains and losses here. Very very important and then of course, we do appreciate seeing lab results and their ranges.

I really don't think starting on the Methimazole has caused your thyroid to grow further. Bear in mind, I am not a doctor.

See if you can get that RAIU; I do believe that is the single most important thing you can do at this time if you have not already done so.

How are your eyes?


----------



## quiet_warrior

I was wondering about the link between Grave's and cancer too. So thank you for bringing it up. I'm going to read through the link you gave me and maybe ask some more questions in this thread.

I cannot have the RAIU due to an Iodine allergy.

The option was given to "kill" my gland with radioactive iodine but due to my allergy the endo chose to go to methimazole.

I don't have insurance so I feel at a loss. I guess I get overwhelmed and lose sight of taking this one step at a time.

Thank you for your quick responses to my posts Andros. It's really appreciated and somehow it makes me feel better?


----------



## quiet_warrior

P.S. as for your question about my eyes... I've noticed over time that they aren't "even" anymore. My eyelids tend to puff and sag but I counted that as old age lol. They don't necessarily "hurt" but if I'm honest, they do ache; uncomfortable but not intolerable if that makes sense?


----------



## quiet_warrior

I forgot to ask about petechiae. My body is covered in them. My endo said it's because of my thyroid but I wanted to ask if anyone else has the same issue??? Thank you.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> I was wondering about the link between Grave's and cancer too. So thank you for bringing it up. I'm going to read through the link you gave me and maybe ask some more questions in this thread.
> 
> I cannot have the RAIU due to an Iodine allergy.
> 
> The option was given to "kill" my gland with radioactive iodine but due to my allergy the endo chose to go to methimazole.
> 
> I don't have insurance so I feel at a loss. I guess I get overwhelmed and lose sight of taking this one step at a time.
> 
> Thank you for your quick responses to my posts Andros. It's really appreciated and somehow it makes me feel better?


Me too; bad w/iodine allergy but yet I managed to have it. Did you talk to radiologist about this? Graves' people are very allergic to iodine, novacain and watch out for lots of other things like some of these fancy new drugs. Quinalones are life-threatening to me but I don't know it that is from the Lupus, the Graves' ..................or both.

Yeah..................I hate to mention the C word but I think that I would be very errant to not.

I feel it is a sin to withhold information one might have that could conceivably save a life.

At the very least, consider a sonogram but they do have their pit falls and I would talk to radiologist first and foremost. They could give you antihistamine; I am thinking.


----------



## quiet_warrior

Yeah when we all talked about this during my hospital stay, radiology wouldn't even do a CT scan with contrast on me. I become anaphylactic so I think that was why they all said no way.

But if I may ask? Is the RAIU any safer than the stuff they use radioactively to kill the thyroid gland? Or is it the same? I really do not know much about that since they dismissed the idea.

If so maybe this is something I should bring up at my next visit to the endo at the end of May?

Also yeah I like to avoid the C word but you know what? I appreciate you being upfront with me and informing me.

I would rather have light shed on everything than be kept in the dark. Thank you Andros.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> I forgot to ask about petechiae. My body is covered in them. My endo said it's because of my thyroid but I wanted to ask if anyone else has the same issue??? Thank you.


Petechiae is usually from a blood disorder; like too thin? I think. I definitely don't think it is from thyroid.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/petechiae/MY01104/DSECTION=causes


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> Yeah when we all talked about this during my hospital stay, radiology wouldn't even do a CT scan with contrast on me. I become anaphylactic so I think that was why they all said no way.
> 
> But if I may ask? Is the RAIU any safer than the stuff they use radioactively to kill the thyroid gland? Or is it the same? I really do not know much about that since they dismissed the idea.
> 
> If so maybe this is something I should bring up at my next visit to the endo at the end of May?
> 
> Also yeah I like to avoid the C word but you know what? I appreciate you being upfront with me and informing me.
> 
> I would rather have light shed on everything than be kept in the dark. Thank you Andros.


It is an uptake of the radioactive material piggy backed on the iodine. But, you should inquire. There might be a way around this.

We are here for you and I hope we can help. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> P.S. as for your question about my eyes... I've noticed over time that they aren't "even" anymore. My eyelids tend to puff and sag but I counted that as old age lol. They don't necessarily "hurt" but if I'm honest, they do ache; uncomfortable but not intolerable if that makes sense?


Yeah..............that is what you have a tendency to think about the eyes but it may not be so. The only way to tell would be to see an ophthalmolgist.

Graves' Eye Disease
http://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/graves.disease.html


----------



## quiet_warrior

Thank you Andros. I'll talk to my endo next appointment. Unless you feel it needs to be addressed sooner?? My appointment is the end of May.

I'll call around and see if I can find an opthamologist who is decent in price. I'm plagued by not having health insurance.

I'm also going to request my labs from my GP, the hospital and my endo. Maybe it'll shed more light.

Thank you for listening and answering my questions. It's nice to feel heard and to see an opinion. It steers my thinking if that makes sense?

Today has been a real grump day for me. I feel antsy and not so nice:anim_38: lol I don't enjoy being this way.


----------



## quiet_warrior

I've been trying tonight to find an opthamologist in my area who knows something about Grave's. Maybe I presumed that's what I need to find? I'm coming up empty so any suggestions on what kind of opthamologist I need and how to find that? I'd be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> Thank you Andros. I'll talk to my endo next appointment. Unless you feel it needs to be addressed sooner?? My appointment is the end of May.
> 
> I'll call around and see if I can find an opthamologist who is decent in price. I'm plagued by not having health insurance.
> 
> I'm also going to request my labs from my GP, the hospital and my endo. Maybe it'll shed more light.
> 
> Thank you for listening and answering my questions. It's nice to feel heard and to see an opinion. It steers my thinking if that makes sense?
> 
> Today has been a real grump day for me. I feel antsy and not so nice:anim_38: lol I don't enjoy being this way.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!









There is no rush; end of May will work. We are almost there. Time is going to fast.

You are very welcome.

Hubby and I never had insurance and now that we are retired, Medicare is no help at all unless you want to do everything you don't need. And that is no joke.

We are paying out of pocket as we can for our health, dental and eye care.


----------



## quiet_warrior

Thank you for the hug and for your words Andros. I like your outlook that the end of May is almost here. 5 weeks feels like forever LOL but I think I'll borrow your perspective for awhile if that's ok.

My mind's going a bit to fast this morning about nothing important so since I just woke up I'm going to go make a cup of coffee. I'm already gauging if I can sneak some naps in today. sad eh?

hugs3 if ok


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> I've been trying tonight to find an opthamologist in my area who knows something about Grave's. Maybe I presumed that's what I need to find? I'm coming up empty so any suggestions on what kind of opthamologist I need and how to find that? I'd be grateful. Thank you.


That is precisely what you need. A Board Certified Ophthalmolost w/ the prerequisite 7 years plus of training. They should have experience with thyroid eye disease; that would be preferable.

There must be a Board of Ophthalmology in your area? Did you google it?


----------



## quiet_warrior

Yeah I spent most of yesterday evening and a little time today looking that up online. I'm not finding where any of them show they ever treated thyroid eye disease. Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> Yeah I spent most of yesterday evening and a little time today looking that up online. I'm not finding where any of them show they ever treated thyroid eye disease. Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place?


You would need to call some numbers and see if they have a doc on board who is familiar w/thyroid eye disease and has some experience w/GED and TED.

It's a pain but I think it is a must do!

By the way,I am a huge coffee hound. When you said that, it made me want some like ASAP!! Love my coffee!


----------



## quiet_warrior

arty0048: coffee! I just made a cup just before I read your reply Andros.arty0049:

I'll definitely call around. Thank you Andros. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> arty0048: coffee! I just made a cup just before I read your reply Andros.arty0049:
> 
> I'll definitely call around. Thank you Andros. I'll let you know what I find.


I am very interested in your health and welfare so please do keep us in the loop.


----------



## quiet_warrior

I definitely will. Ty for caring.

I tried to call some places yesterday but got no where with it being a holiday so Monday I'll start again.


----------



## Andros

quiet_warrior said:


> I definitely will. Ty for caring.
> 
> I tried to call some places yesterday but got no where with it being a holiday so Monday I'll start again.


Yes; not the best time to make calls of inquiry. Dang! Don't worry, you will turn someone up. I just know you will.

Saying a little prayer for you! And yes, I do care..................a lot! I have often said, "If a person does not care for others, how can then one care for self?"


----------



## quiet_warrior

Ty Andros thank you very much


----------

